# Arcadia D3+ 12.0 or Zoo Med Reptisun 10.0 UVB



## ATOJAR (Aug 5, 2012)

Arcadia D3+ 12.0 or Zoo Med Reptisun 10.0 UVB.

I plan in buying a 24" both 18w tube of either one of the above, Ive read good things about the two but cant device what would be better for my beardie.

I have a 3ft viv at the min but plan on upgrading to a 4x2x2 in the near future.

So of the two stated tubes what is best?

Cheers.


----------



## tigerpaws (Feb 21, 2009)

Arcadia d3+ every time 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

ATOJAR said:


> Arcadia D3+ 12.0 or Zoo Med Reptisun 10.0 UVB.
> 
> I plan in buying a 24" both 18w tube of either one of the above, Ive read good things about the two but cant device what would be better for my beardie.
> 
> ...


Go for Arcadia and if you can go for T5 setup they are awesome.


----------



## NickC85 (Jun 3, 2012)

Arcadia for sure. even better if you can afford to go down the T5 road


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi,

It would be totally wrong of me to try and sway anybody but I can give you the facts.

Our D3+ range is the most powerful in the world

They have a natural daylight colour that makes your vivs and animals appear crisp and bright

The % of UVB advertised is measured AFTER the all important first 100 hours burn in so you know that our lamp is in fact 12% UVB.

They have a balanced UVA to UVB ration

Fully assessed and independently tested.

All outputs are published online! I believe we are the only company to publish our lamps outputs at differing distances!

And try are guaranteed to be effective for a FULL 12 months, based on a normal 8-10 hour photo period and for both T8 and high output T5.

Now you can make an informed choice

John


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Hi,
> 
> It would be totally wrong of me to try and sway anybody but I can give you the facts.
> 
> ...


Nuff' said!


----------



## ATOJAR (Aug 5, 2012)

NickC85 said:


> Arcadia for sure. even better if you can afford to go down the T5 road


You mean something like this? 

Arcadia T5 D3+ Reptile Lamp 22" 24W, FD3P24T5 | eBay


----------



## NickC85 (Jun 3, 2012)

ATOJAR said:


> You mean something like this?
> 
> Arcadia T5 D3+ Reptile Lamp 22" 24W, FD3P24T5 | eBay


Yes but you will need the T5 starter unit as well and don't forget the reflector.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

ATOJAR said:


> You mean something like this?
> 
> Arcadia T5 D3+ Reptile Lamp 22" 24W, FD3P24T5 | eBay


You will need

Arcadia T5 D3+ Reptile Lamp 24W 22in - Surrey Pet Supplies

Arcadia Electronic T5 Controller 24-39W (ACE1U5) - Surrey Pet Supplies

Arcadia T5 Reflector 22 inch 24W - Surrey Pet Supplies


----------



## ATOJAR (Aug 5, 2012)

petman99 said:


> You will need
> 
> Arcadia T5 D3+ Reptile Lamp 24W 22in - Surrey Pet Supplies
> 
> ...


Hmmmm £60+ .... I think the wife would kill me if i asked for that amount of cash after the money i just spent on the beardie, thermostat & thermometer lol.

Would the Arcadia D3+ 12.0 do for now?


----------



## NickC85 (Jun 3, 2012)

ATOJAR said:


> Hmmmm £60+ .... I think the wife would kill me if i asked for that amount of cash after the money i just spent on the beardie, thermostat & thermometer lol.
> 
> Would the Arcadia D3+ 12.0 do for now?


 Yeah you cant go far wrong with that mate. if you can afford the extra £7 or so depends on where you order from buy the reflector to go with it.
Switching to Arcadia was the best move i have made.


----------



## ATOJAR (Aug 5, 2012)

NickC85 said:


> Yeah you cant go far wrong with that mate. if you can afford the extra £7 or so depends on where you order from buy the reflector to go with it.
> Switching to Arcadia was the best move i have made.


Yeah i could probably stretch the few extra quid for a reflector on top of the tube.

Actually when i think about it my poor beardie was getting neglected imo. 

There was no "proper" thermometer, Just one of those plastic round ones stuck in the middle & half way up the viv, No Thermostat to control the temperature & the current UVB don't even have a reflector! 

So far ive took out the plastic round thermometer, Replaced it with a two sensor digital one to keep an eye on both the basking spot and the cool ends of the viv.

Ive been and bought a habistat pulse proportional thermostat & ive got the basking spot at the correct temp(around 41 - 42c)

Ive replaced the sand with stone slab to keep her nails/claws down & its a lot more hygienic.

I just been out and bought a spray bottle & i spray her with water a few a times a week too, She seems to really enjoy that lol.

Next on my list is a Arcadia D3+ 12.0 tube & a reflector.


----------



## ATOJAR (Aug 5, 2012)

That reminds me, Where is the best place to put the UVB? 

Currently its here(see below)

Obviously on the other side of the wood lol.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Is this the best possible place for the bulb?


----------



## NickC85 (Jun 3, 2012)

ATOJAR said:


> That reminds me, Where is the best place to put the UVB?
> 
> Currently its here(see below)
> 
> ...


I'm not to sure for beardies but that's where I have put mine.just make sure you put it as much in the warm end of your viv so your lil critter go go to the cool side of the viv and get a bit of shade.


----------



## ATOJAR (Aug 5, 2012)

NickC85 said:


> I'm not to sure for beardies but that's where I have put mine.just make sure you put it as much in the warm end of your viv so your lil critter go go to the cool side of the viv and get a bit of shade.


Hmm, Never thought of that!

So maybe a good idea to buy a 2ft tube for a 4ft viv and put the tube at the basking end?

Just ive read to buy the longest bulb i can that will fit in my viv BUT also provide a area my beardie can go to get out of the light/UVB.

Can any experienced bearide owner help me out here?


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah you want to mount the UVB on the hot side of the viv just behind the front lip on the roof of the viv. That make sense?

This will create a shaded area in the cool side or a photogradient as its known. Very important. Make sure your beardie can get to within the required distance, this is different with different tubes so make sure you check first.


----------



## ATOJAR (Aug 5, 2012)

tomcannon said:


> Yeah you want to mount the UVB on the hot side of the viv just behind the front lip on the roof of the viv. That make sense?
> 
> This will create a shaded area in the cool side or a photogradient as its known. Very important. Make sure your beardie can get to within the required distance, this is different with different tubes so make sure you check first.



So you mean like this? 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## The Happy Hornet (Feb 17, 2012)

Not wanting to interfere but am I reading that you are running a basking lamp on a Habistat Pulse prop?
You relly need to use a Habistat Dimmer, a pulse will blow your bulbs very quickly and I would imagine that it will drive you mad pulsing the bulb.


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

ATOJAR said:


> So you mean like this?
> 
> [URL=http://img838.imageshack.us/img838/231/vx36ellmaubeech.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Yes but the bulb should cover 2/3rds of the viv. So a 3ft tube in 4ft viv.


----------



## ATOJAR (Aug 5, 2012)

The Happy Hornet said:


> Not wanting to interfere but am I reading that you are running a basking lamp on a Habistat Pulse prop?
> You relly need to use a Habistat Dimmer, a pulse will blow your bulbs very quickly and I would imagine that it will drive you mad pulsing the bulb.



Its a ceramic heater lol.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes that's the right idea, but ONLY in T5! you would use a 24w lamp in a 36" viv and a 39w lamp in a 48" viv.

Remember a photogradient should match a thermogradient.

If using T8 you need a lamp the length of the viv.

Reflectors are the key to success!!

John 




ATOJAR said:


> So you mean like this?
> 
> [URL=http://img838.imageshack.us/img838/231/vx36ellmaubeech.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## The Happy Hornet (Feb 17, 2012)

sorry ATOJAR i misread it lol


----------



## ATOJAR (Aug 5, 2012)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Yes that's the right idea, but ONLY in T5! you would use a 24w lamp in a 36" viv and a 39w lamp in a 48" viv.
> 
> Remember a photogradient should match a thermogradient.
> 
> ...


So if im gonna be buying the Arcadia D3+ 12.0 i need it to be the full length of the viv yeah?


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Only in T8 standard output, if upgrading to high output T5 then the other advice applies.

John


----------

